# Restricted firearms and new to the military



## FullMetalJacket (12 Mar 2013)

Hello all,
I am going to BMOQ in April. I have restricted firearms that I am going to want in my possession at some point. 
Does anyone have experience with storage and possession procedures?
Is there usually on base storage?

*yes I am aware that it will be a while before I can have them in my possession again...i.e after I have housing?


----------



## ballz (12 Mar 2013)

I just went through this. It was a bit of a nightmare to be honest. You can call the CFO but they are of little help (well, for me anyway... each province may differ). Their first suggestion was for me to transfer ownership to someone else. Pretty unreasonable that they would put all these stupid restrictions in place and not even be able to help you out when you are trying to play nicely and abide by them, but I'm already fired up in another thread about it so I'll save that rant for another time 

The easiest, simplest thing I could do was find a local gunsmith / shop that will hold onto it (probably for a fee). Depending on the fee, that may not be the cheapest. Looking back though, I wish I had just done that.

You can get an ATT for the purpose of putting into storage, to bring it to the gunsmith / shop. Once you finally get posted somewhere and are in a more "permanent" situation, the shop can then ship it to you via Canada Post (who is allowed to handle restricted wpns), after you get a membership at a range in your local area of course :

Despite the costs associated it with it, you'll have some peace of mind and avoid a lot of unexpected hassle at every turn (which is what I failed to avoid).

Cheers, and good luck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2013)

You can transfer them to me.

I'll take good care of them for you.

They will never be lonely.


----------



## Dissident (13 Mar 2013)

I have stored my firearms at a friends place to have access to them while on course. The friend did have the required PAL and I got the required ATT for the transport.

If you have no friends, recceguy can be used as a reasonable substitute.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Mar 2013)

If you're in Halifax....I might be interested in helping too...they wouldn't be lonely here either...


----------



## my72jeep (13 Mar 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> If you're in Halifax....I might be interested in helping too...they wouldn't be lonely here either...


But do you have room? and could you find them when he wanted them?


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> But do you have room? and could you find them when he wanted them?



he bought the house next door to use as a gun and christmas light storage facility 8)


----------



## dapaterson (13 Mar 2013)

But if someone says "Hey, I'll keep them for you.  Don't worry - I'm retired RCMP." I'd suggest you keep on looking...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Mar 2013)

I am sure some of those nice people in Uniacke sqaure would hold onto them for the OP.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (13 Mar 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You can transfer them to me.
> 
> I'll take good care of them for you.
> 
> They will never be lonely.


I had my suspicions, but now they are confirmed.  You are a nice caring generous soul.


----------



## KevinB (17 Mar 2013)

FullMetalJacket said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> I am going to BMOQ in April. I have restricted firearms that I am going to want in my possession at some point.
> Does anyone have experience with storage and possession procedures?
> Is there usually on base storage?
> ...



Legally your residence will still be the home you are leaving -- best advise leave them there unless there are specific reasons not to.


DO NOT STORE PERSONAL GUNS ON BASE - its a PITA for you, and your chain of command.  They need to be locked in the CQ/Stores.  Trust me is a PITA for you and everyone else -- move of base when you get to your posted unit.


----------



## ballz (17 Mar 2013)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Legally your residence will still be the home you are leaving -- best advise leave them there unless there are specific reasons not to.



If he is Posted (Restricted), which I'm pretty sure he would be, his legal residence would be St. Jean, and then where ever he's posted to after that for training, until finally he gets trained and posted to a unit, where he will finally get his F&E. 

When I went through this, and the company that put my stuff in long-term storage said they weren't allowed to store my restricted weapon (and even if they could, I don't think they were interested in the hassle) meant I was essentially hooped, unless I was going to try and store my personal weapon on base, which as you said, is PITA for everyone. I couldn't just "leave it at home," I had no home to leave it.

Hindsight being 20/20, the best thing I could have done was bring it to a local gunsmith to be stored.


----------



## KevinB (18 Mar 2013)

Weird, I guess they changed posting rules - however what does your DL say?
  I left my guns at my parents house - as my DL address was that.  They sat in the safe until I was posted to a unit.
   Similarly, since your going to St Jean, I don't think you'll want to move them into Quebec, nor do I think you'll get a membership during your time there, so that option is not worthwhile IMHO.

Putting guns into the CQ was a nightmare - my MP-5 raised eyebrows at the time, but my Inglis 9TXXXX serial Browning cuased major issues, as the CF still had it listed as missing, and I had bought it several years previously at LeBaron in Ottawa, and it had been in the Restricted Registry for over 20 years (yeah firearms laws), anyway that got all sorted out, but everytime I wanted to shoot, I needed one of the CQ guys to sign them in and out of the CQ.

When I moved off base it was much much easier.


----------



## ballz (18 Mar 2013)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Weird, I guess they changed posting rules - however what does your DL say?
> I left my guns at my parents house - as my DL address was that.  They sat in the safe until I was posted to a unit.



I was living on my own (renting), and my parents lived on the other side of the country, so that option was not there unfortunately. When I finished university, I got posted to the Infantry School to finish training. My stuff was packed up, my lease was broken, and I made my way up here with no F&E and lived on base until I was done training. From what I know, DEOs are posted (restricted) as well, so if they live with their parents sure, they can just leave their stuff there and get it packed up and moved when they are finally done training, but if they live on their own, their stuff is put into long-term storage before leaving, and they get it when they are done training and posted to their unit.

I never even bothered to switch my driver's license and cell phone and all that jazz, but really my permanent address was "Rm XYZ, Building H-1, yada yada" (which also changed when you finished one course, and then changed when you started another) so it sucked enough already not having a real permanent address, but throw the restricted firearm into the equation and yeah, it was a headache.



			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> Similarly, since your going to St Jean, I don't think you'll want to move them into Quebec, nor do I think you'll get a membership during your time there, so that option is not worthwhile IMHO.
> 
> Putting guns into the CQ was a nightmare - my MP-5 raised eyebrows at the time, but my Inglis 9TXXXX serial Browning cuased major issues, as the CF still had it listed as missing, and I had bought it several years previously at LeBaron in Ottawa, and it had been in the Restricted Registry for over 20 years (yeah firearms laws), anyway that got all sorted out, but everytime I wanted to shoot, I needed one of the CQ guys to sign them in and out of the CQ.
> 
> When I moved off base it was much much easier.



Agreed.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Mar 2013)

So, it would seem, your most viable option is to let me take care of them for you. :nod:


----------

